# Any Fuji TT bike riders out there?



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have riden mainly Fuji bikes up to this point but thinking about getting a Time Trial bike for some upcoming races. Anybody have any experience with them? Going off of looks alone it doesn't seem like the Aloha series has enough of an edge. I would think I would have to get into the Matt Reed bikes to be competitive. However, once you get into the Reed series, the price jumps drastically. I am looking at spending around $2500-$3000 max. You guys have any pictures of your TT bikes? Thanks.


----------



## clg9mm (Jun 17, 2011)

I test rode the D6 3.0 and the 2.0 yesterday. the 2.0 was a 54 and the 3.0 a 52. 3.0 would be in your price range along with the P2 Cervelo. Stiff ride, brakes seemed weak. Handled OK. They look nice but the 52 felt small and the 54 was stretched out. Geometry didn't match up for me. The fit was not there so ended up ordering a P2. You really need to test ride one and make sure it fits.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a D6. I like it but the braking is compromised by the design and building the sucker is a nightmare. It is pretty slick and stiff but I would probably go with a Speed Concept, P2 or wait for the new Slice


----------



## markgiardini (May 25, 2011)

One of the guys I ride with rides a Trek SC 9 and I mentioned I was considering the D6, 
but he is of the opinion it's got a lot of surface area which may slow the bike and hamper it's aero dynamics.

Weren't the Geox guys using a Kestrel ? or is that the same thing?


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I was also looking at the Kestrel. I really like the base line Talon. I wish they put MSRP on their website so I had a general idea of how much they are.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I test rode the D6(with sram apex) and I loved it- super stiff bb, and i never felt any flex when layin the power down. My local performance had it listed for half price since it was a special order the customer decided to not keep. Was a screaaaming deal, but still a bit too pricey. My only gripe with it was the front brake and its lack of stopping power.


----------



## Tri Slow Poke (Jul 22, 2006)

The Aloha was my first tri/tt bike and I loved it. Light, Aero (at least to the eyeball), and it fit me well. I got plenty of podium slots ahead of athletes who had more expensive rides. No crazy brakes. No expensive price tag. Just a bike whose geometry fit my riding style.

I've had several bikes since I sold it, but I still have fond memories!


----------



## CasatiRDR (May 31, 2005)

I'm on a D6 and really like it, mines a 2009 model (only the paint jobs have changed since then). The brakes are a bit of work to set up and are not as strong as a good duel pivot, but they still have acceptable power and modulate well. Power transfer is great, handling is pretty stable, I live in the Columbia Gorge we get lots of wind in the summer and the D6 works good as long as I don't run deep section wheels (This is even the case on my road bike). I'm on a 58cm, which fits me great but I have a pretty aggressive position, which the long and low set up on the Fuji works great for. If your looking for a more up right position the Fuji probably isn't a great choice.


----------

